# Neue Masche , jetzt mit 0180 /4...



## dojando (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo ,

Nun muss man auch aufpassen wenn man auf dem handy 0180 er Nummer steht hat.
In meinem Beruf habe ich sehr viel mit Hotlines zu tun und rief deshalb natürlich zurück (wartete auf einen Anruf von D-Link). 
Bin ja eigentlich nicht blöde und kenne nun schon diverse lustige Vorwahlnummern. Aber das ist wie ich heute laut meiner Anfrage bei dtms Aufgrund solcher Anrufe auf unsere Firmentelefone machte die Bestätigung.
Die Nummer die uns hier erreichte war die 0180 4 600143 (17)  wobei diese 17 beid er telefonnummer total überflüssig zu sein scheint. ich vermute das der ,der die Nummer angemietet hat die wieder noch einmal weitervermietet bzw untervermietet hat so das es wohl unwahrscheinlich sein wird das man diese Leute endlich mal packt.

Verdienen tun die nicht viel an einem Einzelnen, aber die Masse macht es !
Der Anruf kostet zwischen 24 und 48 Cent die Minute wobei hier natürlich im Minutentakt abgerechnet wird 
Also wenn dann 1000 Leute zurück gerufen haben weil sie vielleicht von ihrem telefonanbeiter der ja heute auch nur noch 0180 er Nummer verwendet erwartet dann verdient der Täter abzüglich der Unkosten ca 300 Euro bei 48 Cent. Bei 20 000 Opfern sinds dann schon mehr wie 6000 Euro. Scheint sich auf jedenfall zu lohnen so wie es aussieht.

Jan


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Deine Berechnung stimmt nicht. Die DTAG kassiert 24 cent, der "Untermieter" nur ca. 2 cent. Immer noch Geld aber viel zu wenig um damit Betrügerein zu starten.....


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

*hm*

Hmmmm , 

Vielleicht isses ja nur ne Sammelnummer die Rufnummern von leuten sammelt um sie später nochmal übe rne weitere gefakte Nummer anzurufen. Wer weiss . Ich habe von dtma auf jedenfall Post erhalten das diese Nummer gesperrt wurde. Waren wir wohl doch nicht so ganz alleine mit unserer Beschwerde


----------

